# WWII flying bomb found in London



## comiso90 (Jul 29, 2007)

WWII flying bomb found in London - CNN.com

At the end of the day it's still.. ENGLAND: 5 GERMANY:1


----------



## Clave (Jul 29, 2007)

It's well known that London was rebuilt on a foundation of unexploded bombs - we like to live dangerously...


----------



## trackend (Jul 29, 2007)

Just of the shore near my house fishermen are always finding unexploded ordinance fortunately we have the Shoeburyness testing ranges a few mile away so they blow the stuff up there. The biggest one's so far were a British 3000lb remote operated seabed mine (used for protecting the approaches to the Thames) and a 2200lb German parachute mine, They both really rattled the windows when they went off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn that sucks. They found some flying bombs under a house here in Germany earlier this year or was it last year...

They find allied bombs that have not exploded on almost a daily basis. Last year they had one that exploded and killed a construnction worker on the side of the autobahn.

The US (and I believe England) have been using aerial photographs from WW2 to try and find UXO's here in Germany for quite some time now and finally get rid of them.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 29, 2007)

Wonder if they'll blow it or defuse it. Would be an interesting object in the Imperial War Museam, corroded and all. Exhibition about UXBs lying around...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty sure the IWM already has a V1 (at least the RAF museum does). I'm sure another one wouldn't go amiss though. I would say they would most likely blow it up.


----------



## T4.H (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow!!!

They found ONE! bomb...

In my hometown all 3 month they defuse 3 or 4 dud bombs in once...
Always sundays of course.

And from 10 bombs there is a british one with timer...

Once a year, they have to transport one of them to a special place and blow them up.

In the year 2000 there was the EXPO in Hannover. At this time, they could not work in this town and the team was primarely working in my hometown.
They disarmed 3 or 4 dud bombs in once, each month.

There is a swamp area, there lies a dud-bomb al 20 meters.

>>>>>>>>>>>>
If they find a german WWII bomb in germany, they always blow them up!
It is not allowed to defuse a german WWII bomb.

>>>>>>>>>>>>
Damn. They found again 3...
They will disarm them on 11. August...
Friedensstadt Osnabrück - Möglicherweise Sprengung der Bombenblindgänger


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 1, 2007)

T4.H said:


> Wow!!!
> If they find a german WWII bomb in germany, they always blow them up!
> It is not allowed to defuse a german WWII bomb.



T4 why just German WWII bombs?


----------



## T4.H (Aug 7, 2007)

The germans constructed the best fuses in the whole world in WWII.
And of course they constructed several types and many of them with decharge protection.
From outside, some types look all the same. To buffle and to kill the decharge teams, they pressed in always the same type number on the outside of the fuse.
Because of this, without X-ray, you never know, wich type of fuse you have and you never know if you have a fuse with a decharge trap. With a decharge trap, it is just impossible to decharge the bomb.
This is different to fuses of other countries with decharge traps.
But also with "common" fuses, they have had too many accidents.

I'm not sure, but I think only germany and great britain have used fuses with decharge traps in WWII.
I know, that the americans did not use fuses with decharge traps or timer.

British fuses (perhaps only few types of them) with decharge traps were decharged with the help of small rockets, fixed on the fuse. With there help, they unscrew the fuse so fast, that the trap did not work.

T4.H -> The Fourth Horseman


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2007)

Only if the bomb was of an unmanagable size or if it was not possible to do any other way they were defused. the most common way of disposing of unexploded ordinace was however to put them in the back of a lorry and blow them away from built up areas.
Landmines where specifically designed to delay before detonation and thus needed anti tamper devices as did some sea borne mines.
Butterfly bombs had a variaty of fuses including anti tamper these had the effect of not only killing but flooding the hostpitals with maimed civilians
many of them children as the bright paintwork was an attraction.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 8, 2007)

T4.H , trackend, Thanks for the info. very interesting!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 9, 2007)

I know EOD guys have M-14's with explosive rounds. If the situation is appropriate... an exposed explosive with no collateral damage as a concern, the marksman burns a few explosive rounds into the UXO.

FUN!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 9, 2007)

trackend said:


> Butterfly bombs had a variaty of fuses including anti tamper these had the effect of not only killing but flooding the hostpitals with maimed civilians
> many of them children as the bright paintwork was an attraction.



Total war, going after kids. The longer they go, the nastier they get. Ugghhh.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 9, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I know EOD guys have M-14's with explosive rounds. If the situation is appropriate... an exposed explosive with no collateral damage as a concern, the marksman burns a few explosive rounds into the UXO.
> 
> FUN!



Always thought that would be a good idea. Glad they do it. Now if they can put the rifle on a robot...


----------



## rogthedodge (Aug 10, 2007)

The bomb-disposal robot used in the UK has a shotgun attached. 

They can use solid slug on doors etc and fire water or sand loads at the bomb if they trying to separate the detonator from the main charge.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 10, 2007)

Robo Jihad

Army readies robot soldier for Iraq - Tech News Reviews - MSNBC.com

there is a video at the bottom of the page too

.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like an upgraded version of the old wheelbarrow used in Northern Island during the 70s very hand for poking around susspect IED, but the offensive capabilities is new.


----------



## T4.H (Aug 10, 2007)

trackend said:


> Only if the bomb was of an unmanagable size or if it was not possible to do any other way they were defused. the most common way of disposing of unexploded ordinace was however to put them in the back of a lorry and blow them away from built up areas.



In Germany they normally try to unscrew the fuses of the bombs, on the position they find them. Only if the fuse is to badly damaged, to unscrew it, they transport the dud-bombs to somewhere else and blow them up.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
In my hometown from the year 2000 to 2005 they found 125 bombs and dearmed them. And till now they especially controlled only one part of the town (Dodesheide).


----------

